# Help Replacing light



## Cipher (Jan 5, 2010)

hey guys,

just want to know what kind of tube this one is. I got this tank as a second hand tank from my cousin and i would be converting my tank to a low tech planted one fairly soon and its a 18g tank.

The light tube says
F18w/133 - Sylvania Lampthen - t8 on the side, so it its 1w per gallon, which is probably perfect for my low tech tank, but it might be better to get it to 1.5w per gallon so i'm going to be replacing it to a 27w per gallon.

so the product is on this site.
http://www.sylvania-lamps.com/catalog/index.php?id=241

Here is the picture of the system and it says this on the side and i don't really know what it means.



Now i want to replace it with a new tubing. What should i be looking out for? i'm new to this so please help out on what i should look out for if i'm buying a newlight.

All i know is that i should buy a t8 tube with a cap of G13 and its length of 590mm. Is that all i need when buying a new light?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

OK, so far, so good. Yes, T-8, same length as you have. No, you won't find one with more watts than that one, though.

Look at the link of the bulb you have. Scroll down to the spectrum. See the peaks? 
There is a sort of double peak in the blue area, and another peak in the yellow-green, but it tapers off in the red. 

Plants will thrive best when they get quite a bit of light in the blue area and in the red. They do not care if there is much light in the yellow-green area. However, we see the yellow-green area best, so to make the tank look best you will want some of these wavelengths. 
Look around at all the bulbs that fit your fixture that may have peaks in all three areas. 
If you cannot find one, then just get one like you already have. 

The picture you added of the sign on the fixture... are you somewhere with 240 volt mains? If I saw this on a fixture here in the USA I would think it was intended for an industrial use. House mains are 120v, here.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Contact www.aamsco.com and see if they have any Philips Aquarelles in stock in your size. Here is a link: http://www.aamsco.com/general-lighting.php#Aquarelle

Ignore the fact it says its a T12 bulb. This is a mistake as they are all T8 size. It is a fantastic european bulb that lasts longer than most fluorecent bulbs. It has great strong emissions in the blue and red. It is one of the most efficient bulbs out there and has a nice colour to it.


----------



## Cipher (Jan 5, 2010)

I live in Australia and we use 240v in households.

I found the aquarelle thing you told me about.

http://www.boroniaaquarium.com.au/index.php?cPath=22_210

There is no product description though. You think i should buy it?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

You should add your location so it shows under your user name. Just a suggestion.

Philips has a really good website and you should be able to find it easily. If not you can contact them thru the Contact section on the website. they are really good about getting you the info you requested.


----------



## Cipher (Jan 5, 2010)

lol i thought i did but i'll put it on now then. And yes i'll contact the philips website.

What you think of this one
http://www.hydromasta.com.au/view_product.php

my tank is only 2ft so i think this one is the best one


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

my computer wont display the picture


----------



## Cipher (Jan 5, 2010)

Okay well its this one.
http://www.hydromasta.com.au/view_product.php?p=12552&search=Aquarelle

Is that what its meant to look like?

I also just found out that they sell it in my local housing/electrical warehouse so i'll probably go on that one.

Also, on this site
http://www.sylvania-lamps.com/catalog/index.php?id=241

it says that the length is 590mm or 23.2 inches

But the Aquarelle only have 18inches, 24 inches, 36 inches.

Should i go for the 24 inches? Hope it will fit


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I would say that 24" is too long.
I'd go with the hydromasta. There isnt any red light in the Sylvania'


----------



## Cipher (Jan 5, 2010)

i just measured the light i have right now. its exactly 24" including the pin that connects on the side, its 23.2" if its only the light itself so 24" should be ok


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

great
the aquarelle would be better, IMO


----------



## Cipher (Jan 5, 2010)

alright, my plants would arrive on wednesday so i'll probably go and buy it tomorrow or today. Do you use any of those LED moonlight things?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

No. Not yet.

I do use Sylvania GroLux Std and WS 40watt T12s as dawn/dusk lighting.


----------



## Cipher (Jan 5, 2010)

alright i'll go buy it in an hour, hope i find it


----------



## Cipher (Jan 5, 2010)

alright i got it, should it appear blue-ish in a way? because thats how it is right now for me


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Yes. It is a whitish blue 10,000K FW lamp


----------



## Cipher (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks it looks really great. Looking forward to my plants tomorrow =]


----------

